# Bye junk goodyear fuelmax, hello BFG compt 2 A/S



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Finally hit 40k miles and even with constant rotation and weekly PSI check the fuel maxes where toast. hated the lack of traction both wet and dry, hated the numb steering, hated the lack of communication from the road. they scrub and plow any turn that is anything but granny speeds.Now i have the BFG comp 2 A/S tires. paid 350 for all 4 shipped + 100 install road force balanced at chevy. these have changed the entire character of the car and woke it up. The speeds it hangs are leaps and bounds over stock, the car went from granny state, plow understeer to a very rather neutral balance. when pushed hard they just let a little noise out but do as you ask. roundabouts that where needing me to pedal and realy work the wheel now seem boring and drama free. emergancy manuvers like the moose test are sports car esk even at I75 speeds. im shocked how much the car improved with real performance tires,( AND these are the ultra high perofrmance all season not ultra high summer version.) usualy eco boxes dont change much with better rubber but wow GM really dialed in the cruze and good rubber serves it well.

i have noticed a 20% or so hit in mpg but im only 1-2k city miles into it.the tires do roar ever so slightly but not pick up Mt tires bad. brakes feel amazing and when you panic stop, that pedal gets sucked into the floor by the computer and im pinned against the seat belt plus the ABS doesn't work as hard anymore since the tires grip so well. before i could feel the ABS working like a 50cc scooter with a 300lbs kid on it, now drama free. im so happy i made the change, others should consider a small MPG loss for a huge gain of traction and character. comfort me nor passengers have noticed a decline. Also these have rim protection built in and its nice for crub rash


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

You really shouldn't be feeling the ABS sensor at all? Mine has never gone off in 7 years. Nothing like new Tires and BFG's too! I bought some BFG Radial T A's in 1974, and they were $125 a tire. I recently changed all 4 CRUZE tires for $150, the lowest price in my life! MRF Wanderers from India


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Eddy Cruze said:


> You really shouldn't be feeling the ABS sensor at all? Mine has never gone off in 7 years. Nothing like new Tires and BFG's too! I bought some BFG Radial T A's in 1974, and they were $125 a tire. I recently changed all 4 CRUZE tires for $150, the lowest price in my life! MRF Wanderers from India


well you see the photos of how bad the fuel max tires where worn down to. When new the ABS I could feel work but it was ever so slight. But as they wore they became dangerously slick. Once they got to 1/2 treat depth even threshold brake was a challenge and I auto X often. When mostly worn but not in wear bars even in the dry it was suburban long brass distances, the ABS felt like we where in a dirt road lol. BFG makes a great product and the president sale buy 4 get 150$ back was icing on the cake.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

If you AutoX, then the BFG Comp 2s make a bit more sense. 

We'll stick with our Fuel Maxes - as the intent of the vehicle is pure fuel economy. It's why I deal with the garbage Energy Saver A/S tires on my Volt - efficiency. 

I have the Cobalt with Direzza ZIIs if I need "absurd stick".


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

MP81 said:


> If you AutoX, then the BFG Comp 2s make a bit more sense.
> 
> We'll stick with our Fuel Maxes - as the intent of the vehicle is pure fuel economy. It's why I deal with the garbage Energy Saver A/S tires on my Volt - efficiency.
> 
> I have the Cobalt with Direzza ZIIs if I need "absurd stick".


I got the all season being they ah e long warranty and aren’t as sticky as the comp 2 summer tires. I love the cars MPG but the handling is so poor I’ll take the mpg hit. I don’t auto x like I use to but the fuel max where terrible for me. Next tire replacement I’m thinking getting quality rims that are not as heavy. If I can save even 5-7lbs per corner that should help as well


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I think our MSR 013s save a pound or two compared to the stock wheels - however I believe them to be somewhat less aerodynamic compared to the stock wheels, and have somewhat less positive offset than the stock wheels, so they're out a little further too, so I think it kind of evens out.

They're far nicer to move around than the stock wheels with the Xi3s, though, since those tires are _definitely_ heavier.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

MP81 said:


> I think our MSR 013s save a pound or two compared to the stock wheels - however I believe them to be somewhat less aerodynamic compared to the stock wheels, and have somewhat less positive offset than the stock wheels, so they're out a little further too, so I think it kind of evens out.
> 
> They're far nicer to move around than the stock wheels with the Xi3s, though, since those tires are _definitely_ heavier.


Hmm that’s not much weight savings. Figured maybe 5lbs a corner. I know I could get forged ones that lose lbs but at a steep price. I may just live with the mpg penalty and enjoy the car. I saw the OZ super legara lose a good bit of lbs and fit our pattern.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

pandrad61 said:


> well you see the photos of how bad the fuel max tires where worn down to. When new the ABS I could feel work but it was ever so slight. But as they wore they became dangerously slick. Once they got to 1/2 treat depth even threshold brake was a challenge and I auto X often. When mostly worn but not in wear bars even in the dry it was suburban long brass distances, the ABS felt like we where in a dirt road lol. BFG makes a great product and the president sale buy 4 get 150$ back was icing on the cake.


When you auto-cross, do you swap to better gripping tires? The FuelMax Assurance are about the worst tire on the market for auto-cross usage. I found them to be a reasonably good tire in most conditions (far better than the awful Michelins that shipped on my Volt), but they definitely weren't the best tire in wet and slushy conditions.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

obermd said:


> When you auto-cross, do you swap to better gripping tires? The FuelMax Assurance are about the worst tire on the market for auto-cross usage. I found them to be a reasonably good tire in most conditions (far better than the awful Michelins that shipped on my Volt), but they definitely weren't the best tire in wet and slushy conditions.


usually no since it’s just one or two runs to get a feel for the car. My complaint is on road performance, the grip is so poor in Florida roads I hated them. We generally auto X her little spark since it’s a fun car to toss around with good tires. If it sprinkled ohh boy they liked to plow. I’m much happier now, I don’t mind eco minded tires but the Goodyear tire I think can be much improved.


----------

